# My Long Story



## inhoc1983 (Oct 22, 2013)

I HAVE always pooped a lot for as long as I could remember and I usually sit there for a while to get it all out. More recently (past year) I HAVE been having to poop immediately after I eat. Last winter is when this started and I happened to look in the toilet and saw some light brown slimy worm looking things in the toilet. They seamed thinner on the bottom and had sort of a big "head" on one end. Following this I began looking down after every bowel movementband started to notice my poop was always either really loose floating and slimy or really really hard. Some of the loose stool is very light colored almost translucent with some of it being hard like cartilage and some of it just strands of slime or worms? The hard stuff is usually mixed with dark and light stool with the darker parts being really solid and hard to break. It is also has some white gooey stuff on it which in guessing is mucus to help me pass it.

During the loose bowel movements I'm always gassy and sometimes when i pass the gas there is like a oily discharge (embarrassing). The stool always smells horrid, all poop smells but I can usually handle the smell of my poop but this new stuff is a total diff smell that will knock you on your butt.

I suffer from having to poop immediately after I eat sonething, it could be just a few French fries or a four course meal. I hear my stomach or colon moving and growling and if I don't get to the bathroom well....you know.

I HAVE been inspecting my stool (I know it's disgusting) ever since I noticed the change and sometimes I think I found signs parasite with the worm looking casings and or segments in and wrapped around my poop and sometimes it just looks like a bunch of undigested food coming out. Every once in a while it will be a lot of small white pops lumped together coming out that look sort of like corn kernels even when I haven't eaten any type of corn.

So my questions are may I HAVE parasites/worms ?

Chrons Disease ?

Lactose intolerance ?

Some type of kidney or liver problem ?

Precursor to colon cancer ?

One more note is that my weight has Ben fluctuating for the past 3-4 years after an appendectomy I had. Before the surgery I weighed 230 then within six months went down to 170 bounced back to 210 and now at 198

I know this is a long drawn out story but I wanted to put as much info in as possible so get the best answers available ....thanks in advance


----------



## Shade711 (Oct 4, 2013)

Only a doctor can confirm that, but from your description it sounds like a parasite. If it is, you'd be lucky because they can be easily treated and removed, and you'll go right to feeling better


----------



## inhoc1983 (Oct 22, 2013)

Thanks for the reply,

I was thinking parasites as well so I GOT a stool sample tested and it came back normal to my surprise. Does it sound like any other ailment to you ?


----------



## dlinda (Oct 30, 2013)

Sounds like a parasite to me, also. There are a lot of parasite out there that can't be identified. I had a stool sample done thru a lab called Metametrix in Georgia in May. They identified an unknown parasite, H.pylori infection (60% of population have it) and a yeast infection. I'm sorry to say after being on probiotics and antibiotics nothing has changed. I was on something called Iberogast for awhile last year. You don't need a prescription (here in Canada). From what you've described it sounds like you likely have IBS, but other conditions also.


----------



## inhoc1983 (Oct 22, 2013)

Thanks Linda,

I also have been on probiotics and it seams to help a little bit and now the symptoms aren't as bad as far as the loose bowel mivements, my problem now is constipation and very very solid stool with mucus. I was definitely thinking I have a parasite mixed with something else like IBS or some intolerance. I have also heard that it is indeed difficult to diagnose a parasite especially with them being hard to find but I still have hope lol


----------

